# online Duckerei gleich wie flyeralarm



## Vale-Feil (2. März 2006)

Hallo Leute wegen eines Vorfalls* bei flyeralarm, ist mein Auftragsgeber gezwungen eine neue Druckerei zu finden. D.h. wir suchen eine Druckerei, die ~ den gleichen Preis hat wie flyeralarm und einen besseren Kundendienst. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen.  Suche Vorschläge EILT!

*Der Vorfall hat sich folgender Masen abgespielt, wir haben einen  Auftrag an flyeralrm gegeben mit  der Auswahl besserer Service (20 €) dann war ein Fehler in dem Druckdokument, was ich geschickt habe und deshalb habe ich ihn verbessert und zurückgeschickt.  Eine Woche später frage ich nach wie es mit den Flyern aussieht und da kommt heraus, dass sie keine Daten haben.   Vor ein paar Wochen hatten wir fast den gleichen Fall, nur haben die sich damals gemeldet, und gesagt, dass sie unsere Daten verloren hätten. 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

vale-feil


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2006)

Hi,
könntest du mal die genauen Daten deines Auftrages posten, also Menge, Größe etc.
Sonst ist es nicht gerade leicht dir einen Vergleich anzubieten.

Viele Grüße

PS: ansonsten gibts verschiedenste Onlinedruckereien:
http://www.flyerwire.de
http://www.flyer.de
http://www.logiprint.de
http://www.flyeronline.de

Oder einfach mal Google betätigen.


----------



## Leola13 (2. März 2006)

Hai,

schau dir mal diese Linkliste an.

Ciao Stefan

PS   Du kannst auch bei OWL-Druck deine Vorgaben eingeben und bekommst Angebote zugeschickt.


----------



## Vale-Feil (2. März 2006)

Ooops vergessen alsop hier:

Beschreibung:
Faltblatt DIN A6 8-seiter
135g Bilderdruck glänzend
4/4 farbig (beidseitiger Druck)
3-bruch Falz (Wickelfalz)

Endformat: 14,8 cm x 42,2 cm
gefalztes Endformat: 10,7 cm x 14,8 cm
Datenformat: 15 cm x 42,4 cm

Auflage 15.000

Standardversand


----------

